
NIH to update online explanation of cancer risk from drinking - dogan
https://www.statnews.com/2018/09/17/nih-institute-changes-explanation-of-alcohol-cancer-risk/
======
_Schizotypy
This is a very important factor that gets overlooked far too often.

